

Ask YC: Looking for a new UI designer/programmer (NYC) - twelvedigits

Stop me if you've heard this one before.<p>We've got a product and we think it's good.  It's been live for five months or and has received very positive responses from its two core customer bases and from industry press.  We've got a growing user base and a team member who is an exceedingly savvy marketer.<p>But we're seeking a keen, creative, Wusthof-sharp mind to re-build our user interface and be our lead programmer/designer.  (And before you go off thinking I'm smarter than you because I know who Wusthof is, don't bother.  He's a knifemaker).<p>If you're up late, like me, you might have that restless edge that pushes people.  Young, ambitious people.  PSD's (http://www.thestandard.com/news/2008/04/10/bear-stearns-and-psd-spirit).  People who want to work with other bright people, driven people, working late hours on something they want to see become wonderful.<p>People who live in NYC and want to meet up for a drink some night.  Those kind of people.  Shoot me an email and we'll chat about the project: twelvedigits [at] gmail [dot] com<p>If you're not in NYC and still interested, send me a note please and we'll have a chat.
======
twelvedigits
Hi, great question. One of our members has just recently told us he has a
commitment conflict and we're seeking a replacement. Out of respect to him and
the work he has contributed, I'd rather share the idea privately.

------
andreyf
You seem hesitant to talk about your product publically - why?

